# Invitation to bid request letter help



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey guys, Ive been looking online for a letter to mail out to potential clients to be added to their properties bidding list without success. does anyone have a good one they don't mind sharing that I can alter for my own? thank you


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Not sure what you mean. You mean like property managers vendor lists? 

Typically in my experience property managers are very busy people and can be like trying to herd a group of cats. Same thing with realtors. If you to be on a vendor list for these types of people then you need to get ahold of them when they are in need of the proposals. Otherwise they will see it and say meh I'm set and round file it. You need to find out when they are adding vendors for snow, typically in the beginning of fall. You can call the secretary and ask when they start accepting vendor proposals and hit them up then. You will much more successful meeting with them to hand them the proposal and talk for a while. Otherwise chances of catching their attention is slim.

If you are talking about government entities then they will post a listing for RFP's or RFQ's in the legal section of the paper and at least in my city they have a website service that you can sign up to receive notifications for new bid postings. Other than when they are actively seeking contractors, they won't be interested in hearing from you.

I have not had much success blindly mailing stuff out. I know a lot of guys have though. I have success actually meeting with someone and shaking their hand.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

appreciate it, wanted to send a couple letters out to some home owner associations for asphalt sealing and line striping around me there are so many that need it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> appreciate it, wanted to send a couple letters out to some home owner associations for asphalt sealing and line striping around me there are so many that need it.


Ah ok for that work they might be looking for vendors right now then. The property managers for the HOA still have to get work like that approved through the HOA board. So you need to figure out who the management company is for the HOA you are looking at. Call them and find out if and when they look for vendors for this type of work. In my experience it takes 2-3 months for the process to play out. Once you give the property manager the quote, they wait till the next board meeting, HOA approves it, you send contract, the next meeting the following month the HOA approves the contract, then your set. It takes some time but in my experience once your in with the management company and the HOA the process will go faster, and they will call asking if you do all kinds of other work as well.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh okay thank you, been trying for years to find cOmmercial accounts , and it is crazy near me we have these guys who throw a mower in the back of their truck and have these commercial accounts I just don't understand how they get them plus most of them do horrible work, they'll have a commercial mower and still have the lawn looking like a little 18inch mower did it , guess they prob doing it for basically nothing


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> Oh okay thank you, been trying for years to find cOmmercial accounts , and it is crazy near me we have these guys who throw a mower in the back of their truck and have these commercial accounts I just don't understand how they get them plus most of them do horrible work, they'll have a commercial mower and still have the lawn looking like a little 18inch mower did it , guess they prob doing it for basically nothing


Yep, the cheaper it is, the more the property management company can keep.


----------

